# Dayan Tengyun V2M GIVEAWAY! Insta & YT: AlohaCubed AlohaCubed



## Jchap808 (Jan 30, 2020)

You guys/gals excited to see more innovation, just as much as I am. I’m a lover of Dayan cubes and hate to see the GuHong V3M leave such a bitter taste. The Tengyun M 3x3 was known for its buttery smooth turns, plush pillow like feel, and low pitch cubing. I like many others loved the cube, but due to its very fast turning and weak magnets it left the cube mildly unstable. Which left such a distaste for the cube. 

Fast forward since it’s 2019 release, 2020 brought innovation and Dayan has listened to its customers. 

With the new V2M they’ve included:

• Stronger Magnets
“alternating magnets”. I look at it as more of a “carousel”, featuring variations of magnet strengths, that can be easily changed like the Weilong WRM, with just the turn of a flathead screw. 

• Edge/Corner Redesign
Like the GuHong V3, Dayan has implemented a new “Water Wave” design that allows the cube to stay lubricated for much longer and reduce noise. This was a problem for the original Tengyun(v1)M, which led to high maintenance of lube reapplication, which cubers like myself try to stay away from. With the new “water wave” design, noise reduction between solves is also improved. The cube was already quiet, allowing for much longer practice during boring business phone calls. This alone has gotten myself, very pumped for release. 

• NEW Screw Tension “Gear”
Also like the GuHong V3, (also reminiscent of the Gans 356XS) the center caps have been remodeled, as well as the new tension system. A 2-in-1 tensioning “gear” that allows for adjusting “spring force” and for “tension”. This “gear” has four levels of adjustment to suite every cuber turning style. 

My thoughts:
I’m honestly really excited to see Dayan do their best to improve an already great cube. This innovation shows how dedicated they are to improving quality cubes. With each of these categories of improvement checking my mental cube box for what I look for in cubes, I can’t wait to get my hands on it. 

Below will be the visual representation of the new Dayan TengyunV2M. I hope it excites you just as much as I am. I’m trying to get it as soon as release so I can do a very comprehensive first impression and review of this cube. Happy cubing.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 30, 2020)

I NEED THIS. I loved the Tengyun, now customisation and stronger magnets? I don't know what to say

Its this or the Valk Elite, XS, Gts4 or whatever Moyu's newest will be


----------



## Jchap808 (Jan 30, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I NEED THIS. I loved the Tengyun, now customisation and stronger magnets? I don't know what to say
> 
> Its this or the Valk Elite, XS, Gts4 or whatever Moyu's newest will be



Yeah man! After I talked to you about which cube. I splurged on the Cosmic PVC TengyunM and now I regret it[emoji30]. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 30, 2020)

Jchap808 said:


> Yeah man! After I talked to you about which cube. I splurged on the Cosmic PVC TengyunM and now I regret it[emoji30].
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same feeling with my Power M... Ah well, a cube is a cube, and at this level, it’s personal preference. Plus I enjoy the fast but not too fast and smooth feeling.


----------



## Jchap808 (Jan 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I have the same feeling with my Power M... Ah well, a cube is a cube, and at this level, it’s personal preference. Plus I enjoy the fast but not too fast and smooth feeling.



I really like the quiet sound of the cube. My girl hates when I cube loudly. So this cube really made it for me. But an even quieter cube is ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazel (Jan 30, 2020)

So if I understand correctly, the V2 is even quieter than the V1?


----------



## Jchap808 (Jan 30, 2020)

Aerma said:


> So if I understand correctly, the V2 is even quieter than the V1?



Yes that is correct. The V2 implemented the new “wave” design to the edge/corner pieces


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazel (Jan 30, 2020)

Jchap808 said:


> Yes that is correct. The V2 implemented the new “wave” design to the edge/corner pieces
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh dang, I gotta get my hands on one of these then! the V1 being quiet is why I started using it so much


----------



## Jchap808 (Jan 30, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Oh dang, I gotta get my hands on one of these then! the V1 being quiet is why I started using it so much



Don’t we all[emoji108]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I NEED THIS. I loved the Tengyun, now customisation and stronger magnets? I don't know what to say
> 
> Its this or the Valk Elite, XS, Gts4 or whatever Moyu's newest will be


GTS4???


----------



## Jchap808 (Jan 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> GTS4???



It hasn’t released yet. But in the works.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Jchap808 said:


> It hasn’t released yet. But in the works.


lol me frantically checking every cube store that I can think of


----------



## Wish Lin (Jan 31, 2020)

My main has been the TengYun for a year and its core has rusted a bit, so I was looking for a replacement.

And then I saw this.

Yes.


----------



## Jchap808 (Jan 31, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> My main has been the TengYun for two years and its core has rusted a bit, so I was looking for a replacement.
> 
> And then I saw this.
> 
> Yes.



Yeah. I’m thinking the release of the Tengyun V2M will be postponed because of the current state of the Corona Virus. And honestly it would reduce the spread. Even though I wanna be selfish and have the cube now. Definitely praying for those who are infected and have deceased.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 31, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> My main has been the TengYun for two years and its core has rusted a bit, so I was looking for a replacement.
> 
> And then I saw this.
> 
> Yes.


You've been maining for two years a cube released in January 2019? Impressive!


----------



## Jchap808 (Jan 31, 2020)

Tabe said:


> You've been maining for two years a cube released in January 2019? Impressive!



[emoji2960][emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wish Lin (Jan 31, 2020)

Tabe said:


> You've been maining for two years a cube released in January 2019? Impressive!


Oh sorry, I just thought that I main it from 2019 to 2020, which is more like one yearmy bad.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 31, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> Oh sorry, I just thought that I main it from 2019 to 2020, which is more like one yearmy bad.


LOL. No worries.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 1, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I NEED THIS. I loved the Tengyun, now customisation and stronger magnets? I don't know what to say
> 
> Its this or the Valk Elite, XS, Gts4 or whatever Moyu's newest will be


Gts4? I thought moyu discontinued the GTS line. I also loved the Tengyun


----------



## Capcubeing (Feb 1, 2020)

I HAVE to have this I loved the v1 and I hope this will fix my problems with it


----------



## Jchap808 (Feb 1, 2020)

Capcubeing said:


> I HAVE to have this I loved the v1 and I hope this will fix my problems with it



Start saving. Release is next month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roarofthelion1 (Feb 5, 2020)

any estimates on cost?


----------



## Jchap808 (Feb 6, 2020)

roarofthelion1 said:


> any estimates on cost?



According to the PiCube. It’s projected to be cheaper that the original V1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cube hax (Feb 8, 2020)

you can remove


Wish Lin said:


> My main has been the TengYun for a year and its core has rusted a bit, so I was looking for a replacement.
> 
> And then I saw this.
> 
> Yes.


btw you can remove rust using only lemon, soak it overnight.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 19, 2020)

Are there any updates on this?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Will the size be the same? I was considering getting a Tengyun for both the quietness and OH.


----------



## Jchap808 (Feb 19, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Are there any updates on this?



Not sure yet. All I know is it’ll be the same price as the OG Tengyun. Due to the state of the corona virus. Don’t expect it to release until Mid March. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jchap808 (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Will the size be the same? I was considering getting a Tengyun for both the quietness and OH.



Size is suppose to be the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friedlsgna (Feb 24, 2020)

Any updates on this? I really want this cube, I just lost my MF3RS2.


----------



## Jchap808 (Feb 27, 2020)

friedlsgna said:


> Any updates on this? I really want this cube, I just lost my MF3RS2.



Not at the moment. Same here. Anxiously waiting. I know they want to release it, but due to health restrictions. Nots coming in or out of China. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Feb 28, 2020)

friedlsgna said:


> Any updates on this? I really want this cube, I just lost my MF3RS2.


I doubt that any flagship cubes will come out until the coronavirus is contained, or treatment is found...
it is really sad, and it is affecting us all.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 28, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> I doubt that any flagship cubes will come out until the coronavirus is contained, or treatment is found...
> it is really sad, and it is affecting us all.


You can't cure viruses, only symptoms.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Feb 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You can't cure viruses, only symptoms.


That is what a treatment is. A treatment is getting rid of the symptoms, and a cure is getting rid of the mutation or virus all together. You can treat Cancer but you can't cure it.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You can't cure viruses, only symptoms.



You can cure viruses, why do you think the Black Plague isn't going on? They have an antidote to stop it


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You can cure viruses, why do you think the Black Plague isn't going on? They have an antidote to stop it


Can't tell if this is meant to be a joke…?

The Black Plague isn't going on because it ended _seven hundred years ago_. It's true that we have vaccines (of questionable usefulness, since it's hard to evaluate the usefulness of vaccinating an extremely rare disease) and antidotes for the plague, but it was already mostly stamped out multiple human lifetimes ago. (Apparently there are still a few hundred cases a year worldwide, which is more than I expected, but still extremely low.)

---

Anyhow, I don't expect cube release timelines to be too severely affected by COVID-19. Maybe things get pushed back a week or two due to logistical complications, but if you've already waited months, what's half a month more?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 28, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Can't tell if this is meant to be a joke…?
> 
> The Black Plague isn't going on because it ended _seven hundred years ago_. It's true that we have vaccines (of questionable usefulness, since it's hard to evaluate the usefulness of vaccinating an extremely rare disease) and antidotes for the plague, but it was already mostly stamped out multiple human lifetimes ago.



It was mostly an example, would you like it better if I changed it to something recent?


----------



## brododragon (Feb 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You can cure viruses, why do you think the Black Plague isn't going on? They have an antidote to stop it


Look it up.


----------



## PicubeShop (Mar 6, 2020)

Jchap808 said:


> According to the PiCube. It’s projected to be cheaper that the original V1


Hi brother. Tengyun v2 will be slightly more expensive than v1, about $ 30


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 6, 2020)

PicubeShop said:


> Hi brother. Tengyun v2 will be slightly more expensive than v1, about $ 30


Still thats pretty cheap considering what it can do.

Its half the price of the *cough* *cough* Gan *cough* *cough* X *cough* s *cough**cough*


----------



## JCubez (Mar 28, 2020)

when does it release?


----------



## Jchap808 (Mar 29, 2020)

JCubez said:


> when does it release?



No update yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roarofthelion1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Well seeing as COVID-19 is a thing manufacturing has probably come to a halt. It was projected to release sometime in March but who knows now.


----------



## Jchap808 (Mar 30, 2020)

roarofthelion1 said:


> Well seeing as COVID-19 is a thing manufacturing has probably come to a halt. It was projected to release sometime in March but who knows now.



Yes, it really puts a damper on things. But, at least we know it’s coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 30, 2020)

I mean, Qiyi will release their magnetic puzzles soon.


----------



## Jchap808 (Mar 30, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I mean, Qiyi will release their magnetic puzzles soon.



That was an honest teaser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jchap808 (Apr 4, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-hs-yFJ-Ru/?igshid=zw6nm8nxe7a8

Check it out! PRE-ORDER!!!


----------



## Rainger (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m very excited to see this! I can’t wait to buy it!

Hope to see this in all popular cubing stores soon.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 4, 2020)

I sadly won’t be buying this anytime soon, as my parents think I already have enough 3x3s


----------



## Jchap808 (Apr 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I sadly won’t be buying this anytime soon, as my parents think I already have enough 3x3s



Well that’s a bummer. Your parent know what’s best. You could make an agreement to sell some and get the Tengyun. Just a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I sadly won’t be buying this anytime soon, as my parents think I already have enough 3x3s


Smash your 3x3s so you can get more.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I sadly won’t be buying this anytime soon, as my parents think I already have enough 3x3s


My parents just think I'm crazy and get a little offended when I replace cubes they bought me.


----------



## kubesolver (Apr 4, 2020)

You can tell them that the cube is only supposed to last few thousands solves and after that it's dangerous to use so you have to get new one for safety reasons


----------



## roarofthelion1 (Apr 7, 2020)

TheCubicle just released their preorder of the v2m:








DaYan TengYun V2 M 3x3


The DaYan TengYun V2 M is an exciting new magnetic 3x3 speed cube from classic manufacturer DaYan. Weighing in at a modest 83g, the TengYun V2 M features three magnetic settings that you can adjust by rotating a plate, as well as adjustable elasticities and tensions without having to switch out...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Hazel (Apr 7, 2020)

I preordered it, super duper excited


----------



## Jchap808 (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m tempted. I know it’ll be good. I would do a review and giveaway. Who would watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2020)

Jchap808 said:


> I’m tempted. I know it’ll be good. I would do a review and giveaway. Who would watch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would. (I like reviews and unboxings depending on the style, also the giveaway )


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 8, 2020)

I had planned on purchasing a tengyun this week to see what all the hype is about. Those of you that have the tengyun and know more about the hardware & improvements on this version, do you think it's worth preordering the V2M or just going with the original?


----------



## Sion (Apr 8, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> I had planned on purchasing a tengyun this week to see what all the hype is about. Those of you that have the tengyun and know more about the hardware & improvements on this version, do you think it's worth preordering the V2M or just going with the original?



It depends. The two have rather different mechanisms, but I am a Tengyun v1 main.

it’s stable, quiet, and kind of snappy. However, it does lean more towards the faster side, and it has very light magnets (the enhanced magnetic edition has light to medium magnets).

The customization options on the v2 seem cool, But if the Tengyun v1 already fits your style, I don’t see why you would get a v2 over it. customization gets cool, but you really only touch it once or twice and it could end up making setup more tedious than it needs to be.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 8, 2020)

It’s apparently quieter though. I’d say wait to see more reviews come out before you buy.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 8, 2020)

You know, I might be getting it. Now it’s on pre order, I kind of really want to get it, as it seems like a really good cube for me - quiet, smooth, buttery, good corner cutting, fast. I just have to work up the courage to ask my parents and try persuade them.
Any tips?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> You know, I might be getting it. Now it’s on pre order, I kind of really want to get it, as it seems like a really good cube for me - quiet, smooth, buttery, good corner cutting, fast. I just have to work up the courage to ask my parents and try persuade them.
> Any tips?


Don’t threaten them
Bribery might work
Or just be nice for a few days so they owe you


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi Guys, was the Tengyun V1 like Very Very Good? Should I get the GTS3M or the Tengyun V2? THanks


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 8, 2020)

It was pretty good, not up to, say, the WR M or XS, but mainly because of it’s raw speed and very light magnets, leading to uncontrollability. This should be fixed in the V2 though, with tighter springs, and heavier magnets. And it’ll be even quieter. I say get the V2, but just my opinion. Maybe wait for reviews to come out to decide.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> You know, I might be getting it. Now it’s on pre order, I kind of really want to get it, as it seems like a really good cube for me - quiet, smooth, buttery, good corner cutting, fast. I just have to work up the courage to ask my parents and try persuade them.
> Any tips?


Work out a deal that if you do all your "school" work (what your teachers email you and maybe even additional work you give yourself) for a week or two, you can get a cube.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 8, 2020)

Wouls those on here who own a Tengyun V2 M say it's for lighter turners or rougher turners? I'm just asking because I'm not satisfied with my current main the Valk Elite M and am looking for a new main that's good for slightly rougher turners.


----------



## Capcubeing (Apr 8, 2020)

lol pretty much my whole life depends on how to get the next cube


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 8, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Wouls those on here who own a Tengyun V2 M say it's for lighter turners or rougher turners? I'm just asking because I'm not satisfied with my current main the Valk Elite M and am looking for a new main that's good for slightly rougher turners.


Well you’ll have to wait lol, still on pre order.

My parents say I can get it, but around the time as my birthday to save on shipping price, and also because COVID-19. :/. I was hoping to do an unboxing and review when I got it, first thing, but I guess I won’t be doing early.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Well you’ll have to wait lol, still on pre order.
> 
> My parents say I can get it, but around the time as my birthday to save on shipping price, and also because COVID-19. :/. I was hoping to do an unboxing and review when I got it, first thing, but I guess I won’t be doing early.


Hey, you're still getting it!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 8, 2020)

Hopefully they don’t change their mind lol. I just asked if I could get another cube, not specifically another 3x3 -“I think you already have too many 3x3s, you want more?”


----------



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Hi Guys, was the Tengyun V1 like Very Very Good? Should I get the GTS3M or the Tengyun V2? THanks


Unless you average sub-10, it probably won't make a difference in terms of cube performance, so it'd depend more on feeling.
The TengYun V1 is very good, but performance-wise, technically inferior to things like the GTS3 or Gan X.
Look at descriptions of each and reviews for each (once the TengYun V2 is released), and decide based on what people say about them.


----------



## Sion (Apr 8, 2020)

Noise was never a major criteria for me, especially since the sound drowns out in competition, or you can just listen to music while practicing at home.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 8, 2020)

Sion said:


> Noise was never a major criteria for me, especially since the sound drowns out in competition, or you can just listen to music while practicing at home.


It matters to some other people, namely annoyed non-cubers


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 9, 2020)

My friend Angstrom setup his Tengyun v1 and apparently it is so tight you cant see the core but it cuts 55
he used dignitas lubicle black dnm and maybe compound v idk


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 10, 2020)

Anyone know what the defaults for Tengyun V2 are? (e.g. Magnet 3, Tension 0, etc)


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 10, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Wouls those on here who own a Tengyun V2 M say it's for lighter turners or rougher turners? I'm just asking because I'm not satisfied with my current main the Valk Elite M and am looking for a new main that's good for slightly rougher turners.


The 356m can be for rough turners if you put in yellow springs and set them to 0.8 you can also customise the xs for that but even though its in my opinion the best cube it is a bit pricey


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 10, 2020)

So I pre-ordered the Tengyun a few minutes ago. So it should arrive in late April 
Managed to convince my parents and persuade them to get it early 
I ordered in Black for a change, and now I’m really hyped!!! Should be 10-20 days.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> So I pre-ordered the Tengyun a few minutes ago. So it should arrive in late April
> Managed to convince my parents and persuade them to get it early
> I ordered in Black for a change, and now I’m really hyped!!! Should be 10-20 days.


Yay!

Soon your parents will come to the dark side where we collect 200 cubes...


----------



## Jchap808 (Apr 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> So I pre-ordered the Tengyun a few minutes ago. So it should arrive in late April
> Managed to convince my parents and persuade them to get it early
> I ordered in Black for a change, and now I’m really hyped!!! Should be 10-20 days.



Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 10, 2020)

I Ordered from SpeedCubeShop and the inside looks white. You can make it black?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 10, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> I Ordered from SpeedCubeShop and the inside looks white. You can make it black?



He ordered black plastic(stickered) instead of stickerless


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 10, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> I Ordered from SpeedCubeShop and the inside looks white. You can make it black?


The insides are definitely primary (jade whitish), not sure what you’re talking about. No you can’t make the internals black.

Oh I see what you mean. When I said black, I meant as in the outside is black, with stickers, instead of stickerless. For capped cubes, the internals are the same colour generally, e.g. the Gan X has black internals, and the Valk Power M is jade white.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm looking for a replacement for my Kylin V2 m, and this looks like a good option, its on the far end of my arbitrary cube budget, but I have nothing else to spend my money on so whatever lol. I'm gonna wait for reviews first though.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> The insides are definitely primary (jade whitish), not sure what you’re talking about. No you can’t make the internals black.
> 
> Oh I see what you mean. When I said black, I meant as in the outside is black, with stickers, instead of stickerless. For capped cubes, the internals are the same colour generally, e.g. the Gan X has black internals, and the Valk Power M is jade white.


oh ok thanks


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 12, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I'm looking for a replacement for my Kylin V2 m, and this looks like a good option, its on the far end of my arbitrary cube budget, but I have nothing else to spend my money on so whatever lol. I'm gonna wait for reviews first though.


I’ll do one . Though people who also have the V1 are probably better suited to doing a review .


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 12, 2020)

NGL, totally me:


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 13, 2020)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/g0erl9
First Tengyun V2s are arriving to people! This guy did a short review on it.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> NGL, totally me:
> View attachment 11756



What happens when there's a quarantine?

: Everybody

: Everybody who is a cuber
:
*die of cubes' stocks pneumonia.
symptoms : shortness of cubes stocks.

Virus name : Dayan-Cocub-20


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 13, 2020)

I also changed my mind about the stickerless/stickered thing, I changed it to stickerless - also, the stickered batch is arriving at the end of April, while the stickerless batch is arriving now.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 14, 2020)

The cube's design looks a bit like Gan's flagship cubes 
Around the center cap the gap looks like Gan's flagship cube's gap.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 14, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> The cube's design looks a bit like Gan's flagship cubes


How? Blue magnets, magnet carousel, primary internals, wave design, internals based on V1...


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

Wait a minute, You said its arriving around now? Im going to look at my mailbox everyday now.

Edit: My Yulong V2 arrived! but my mom said it has to quarantine for 3 days..


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

Ahaha I feel bad for you people who don't have their mailboxes next to their front door.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 14, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Wait a minute, You said its arriving around now? Im going to look at my mailbox everyday now.


Well, for people in China, they’ve already got it. It’s arriving throughout April, depending on where they bought from. I bought from KewbzUK, I asked Luke about it, and he said they’d probably reach me around next Monday.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 14, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Wait a minute, You said its arriving around now? Im going to look at my mailbox everyday now.
> 
> Edit: My Yulong V2 arrived! but my mom said it has to quarantine for 3 days..


Your Yulong? Tell her it’s effectively been quarantined anyway while shipping, and that the risks were pretty low anyway. You can also tell he she can disinfect it if she wants.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Wait a minute, You said its arriving around now? Im going to look at my mailbox everyday now.
> 
> Edit: My Yulong V2 arrived! but my mom said it has to quarantine for 3 days..


My parents do that too.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 14, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Wait a minute, You said its arriving around now? Im going to look at my mailbox everyday now.
> 
> Edit: My Yulong V2 arrived! but my mom said it has to quarantine for 3 days..


lol 1 week, package straight from China.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Your Yulong? Tell her it’s effectively been quarantined anyway while shipping, and that the risks were pretty low anyway. You can also tell he she can disinfect it if she wants.


I got it from cubicle


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> NGL, totally me:
> View attachment 11756


Well, it’s come true. It’s heavily raining right now, right sort of time for the cubes to arrive, and I’m staring out of the window as I type. All I need is a Kermit suit.


----------



## Larsm19 (Apr 17, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Ahaha I feel bad for you people who don't have their mailboxes next to their front door.


Our mailboxes are in our front doors lol. Regular envelopes etc just land right in the hallway. The packages get delivered and you have to be home to take it, otherwise it gets delivered to your neighbors or it gets delivered another day. That's how it goes in the Netherlands, no stolen packages ever haha


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 17, 2020)

YES! MY TENGYUN V2 M ARRIVED! SO DID MY XS!


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 17, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> YES! MY TENGYUN V2 M ARRIVED! SO DID MY XS!


Eyyyyy!!!! what are your thoughts?
I looked at a review video, and when the people in the comments ask how to compares to other flagships, the person said it was better than all other flagships and it was his main, that's promising XD


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 17, 2020)

Yeah, SCS has done a video.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 17, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> I Ordered from SpeedCubeShop and the inside looks white. You can make it black?


No. The internals are primary, and some people say it makes the cube better than black or sticker less internals. It's common in a lot of cubes. If you don't like it, get a cube that doesn't have them like the GTS 2, 3, WRM, Gan cubes, or the Valk M.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 17, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> No. The internals are primary, and some people say it makes the cube better than black or sticker less internals. It's common in a lot of cubes. If you don't like it, get a cube that doesn't have them like the GTS 2, 3, WRM, Gan cubes, or the Valk M.


Ot just suck it up cause the tengyun seems like its gonna be really great. XD


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 17, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> No. The internals are primary, and some people say it makes the cube better than black or sticker less internals. It's common in a lot of cubes. If you don't like it, get a cube that doesn't have them like the GTS 2, 3, WRM, Gan cubes, or the Valk M.


The Wrm and GTS3 have primary tracks but the species themselves are fully colored. They are 3 piece edges and 4 piece corners so the feet are primary. I can't tell the difference between primary and black internals myself but be aware of that also.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 17, 2020)

Jeez guys, all this talk over a misinterpretation lol.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The Wrm and GTS3 have primary tracks but the species themselves are fully colored. They are 3 piece edges and 4 piece corners so the feet are primary. I can't tell the difference between primary and black internals myself but be aware of that also.


Well, you can't see the primary tracks.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 17, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Well, you can't see the primary tracks.


And that makes what difference? The feet of the pieces have the most intricate contact on the GTS3 and WRm. Also the X and 354 v1 have primary feet as well. Not sure about the M, XS, or 354 v2 though.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> And that makes what difference? The feet of the pieces have the most intricate contact on the GTS3 and WRm. Also the X and 354 v1 have primary feet as well. Not sure about the M, XS, or 354 v2 though.


He's complaining about the look of the caped peices.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 17, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> He's complaining about the look of the caped peices.


Oh, I see. I know some people that hate the feel of primary cubes but I can't tell if a cube is primary or not without looking. Yeah, ignore what I said about the GTS 3 and WRm.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 17, 2020)

I actually really like the look of primary internals. The only cubes that I have that have primary internals are my Valk 2, 4, and 5, my X-Man Volt (v1), and on the centers of my X-Man Bell. I am hoping to get a Tengyun v2 sometime soon.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 17, 2020)

Anyway, the Tengyun outer edges are stickerless/black. Look in SCS’s vid, skip to the magnet adjustment system bit, you’ll see what I mean.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 17, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Eyyyyy!!!! what are your thoughts?
> I looked at a review video, and when the people in the comments ask how to compares to other flagships, the person said it was better than all other flagships and it was his main, that's promising XD


I don't know yet, I have to disinfect it. In 10 minutes, I can unbox my Tengyun V2 m, GAN 356 XS, Little Magic, and Little Magic 2x2. Very excited!

Edit: The tengyun Box Looks SICK.

Edit2: VERY disappointed with my GAN 356 XS, Tengyun V2 M is pretty good.


----------



## MarkA64 (Apr 17, 2020)

Are the edges and corners one piece like in Gan cubes or are the caps removable? This cube looks really nice.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

If you thought getting the center caps removed from the GAN cube, then the Tengyun is 10x harder.

Edit: Sorry to be a downer, but I don't really like the Tengyun. Its way to sandy, blocky, and unsatisfying to turn for it to be my main. My main will probably be the XS because I realized it was just super tight.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 18, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> If you thought getting the center caps removed from the GAN cube, then the Tengyun is 10x harder.
> 
> Edit: Sorry to be a downer, but I don't really like the Tengyun. Its way to sandy, blocky, and unsatisfying to turn for it to be my main. My main will probably be the XS because I realized it was just super tight.


How does it compare to the v1?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 18, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> If you thought getting the center caps removed from the GAN cube, then the Tengyun is 10x harder.
> 
> Edit: Sorry to be a downer, but I don't really like the Tengyun. Its way to sandy, blocky, and unsatisfying to turn for it to be my main. My main will probably be the XS because I realized it was just super tight.


Then try loosening it? And maybe lubing?


Sub1Hour said:


> How does it compare to the v1?


I don’t think he has the V1


MarkA64 said:


> Are the edges and corners one piece like in Gan cubes or are the caps removable? This cube looks really nice.


The caps are removable but apparently quite hard to remove.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Then try loosening it? And maybe lubing?
> 
> I don’t think he has the V1
> 
> The caps are removable but apparently quite hard to remove.


I thought u were going to make a review on one????


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 18, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> I thought u were going to make a review on one????


I haven’t got it yet...


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

Im not really that good at Customizing cubes so I don't really understand how he tengyun works. I put it to the loosest setting and it still felt like nothing has changed. I lubed it how you guys told me to with Command, Fleet, Silk, and DNM, but it didn't help to much. It's not going to be my main, but it's ok.

Edit: I might do a few solves on it because I really want to like this cube.

Edit 2: I think they tried to make it a mix of the GAN 356 XS and the GTS3M.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 18, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Im not really that good at Customizing cubes so I don't really understand how he tengyun works. I put it to the loosest setting and it still felt like nothing has changed. I lubed it how you guys told me to with Command, Fleet, Silk, and DNM, but it didn't help to much. It's not going to be my main, but it's ok.
> 
> Edit: I might do a few solves on it because I really want to like this cube.
> 
> Edit 2: I think they tried to make it a mix of the GAN 356 XS and the GTS3M.


Did it come with a manual? Check it out, and try physically loosening the screw.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

Yea, I did


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 18, 2020)

IDK. Disassemble, check, clean?


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

Disassemble.. Check.. Clean, so Disassemble, chekc what, and clean the lube off?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 18, 2020)

Check to see if there are any obvious defects, then clean (maybe the factory lube is really bad).


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

ok


----------



## brododragon (Apr 18, 2020)

Yeah. Always clean off factory lube before lubing.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

Oh... How do I effectively Clean off factory Lube


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 18, 2020)

Use a cloth that you don't use anymore, if there are some parts you can't reach, use a toothbrush with water that you don't use anymore. I learned that from JPerm's video.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

Ok Thanks


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 18, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Ok Thanks


is it good now


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2020)

The TengYun V1 has been my main for about 4 months, so I might make a comparison video when I get the V2


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 18, 2020)

Aerma said:


> The TengYun V1 has been my main for about 4 months, so I might make a comparison video when I get the V2


will watch


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 18, 2020)

I pre-ordered one!! I’m so exited lol


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

Guys! For 2 Hours, I cleaned, and Lubed my cube. Im about to move onto Silk and DNM but its feeling really nice. Thanks guys!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 18, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Guys! For 2 Hours, I cleaned, and Lubed my cube. Im about to move onto Silk and DNM but its feeling really nice. Thanks guys!


Glad to hear it! Evidently something was wrong inside the cube. 
How are you lubing again? Make sure to only put in a drop, then add more if you want.

Also, now the emoji in your sig is no longer the roll eye lol.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 19, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Guys! For 2 Hours, I cleaned, and Lubed my cube. Im about to move onto Silk and DNM but its feeling really nice. Thanks guys!


Wow, which cube store did you buy it from?
Also in your bio there is no way the generation thing will work because everyone will just see prostars and add 1 to the number prostar has so everyone will have the same amount


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 19, 2020)

SpeedCubeShop and I live in Massachusetts.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 19, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Glad to hear it! Evidently something was wrong inside the cube.
> How are you lubing again? Make sure to only put in a drop, then add more if you want.
> 
> Also, now the emoji in your sig is no longer the roll eye lol.


Yep, I changed it for you


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Also in your bio there is no way the generation thing will work because everyone will just see prostars and add 1 to the number prostar has so everyone will have the same amount


Actually, there is. I brung it to the forums, and then some other people copied it. Say somebody copied it from ProStar. That would be Gen 31. Then say someone else copied it from them. That would be Gen 32. Then say he copied it from them. That would be Gen 33. people get different numbers because they copy or from different people in the chain (actually, more like a web).


----------



## Hazel (Apr 25, 2020)

My V2 arrived! Here are my early thoughts:
The cube feels amazing out of the box. It feels buttery, but with enough tactile feedback to still feel good. The out-of-the-box settings are also pretty good - so if you aren't a fan of customizing your cube, you'll be fine.
It's also noticeably quieter than the V1, or at least the sound it makes is softer.
I messed around with the customization settings, and I'm finding it difficult to find the right one for me. This isn't the fault of the cube, though. I'm sure once I find the right options for me, this cube will become so much better. I also have yet to lube the cube at all.

TL;DR the cube is great so far and I'm excited to see how much more I love it once I'm able to find my perfect customization settings.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 25, 2020)

Aerma said:


> My V2 arrived! Here are my early thoughts:
> The cube feels amazing out of the box. It feels buttery, but with enough tactile feedback to still feel good. The out-of-the-box settings are also pretty good - so if you aren't a fan of customizing your cube, you'll be fine.
> It's also noticeably quieter than the V1, or at least the sound it makes is softer.
> I messed around with the customization settings, and I'm finding it difficult to find the right one for me. This isn't the fault of the cube, though. I'm sure once I find the right options for me, this cube will become so much better. I also have yet to lube the cube at all.
> ...


Even quieter than V1, wow! How does the magnet strength compare to the V1?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 25, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Even quieter than V1, wow! How does the magnet strength compare to the V1?


From the reviews, they say the lightest magnet setting is equal to the V1's magnet strength.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 25, 2020)

brododragon said:


> From the reviews, they say the lightest magnet setting is equal to the V1's magnet strength.


I think it’s slightly stronger.


----------



## Payphone (Apr 26, 2020)

Is Dayan Tengyun v2m better than Gan xs, valk Elite or GTS3M? Anyone can compare?


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 26, 2020)

The Tengyun Strong magnets are way too strong for the speed of the cube. The cube is extremely stable, with 55-degree corner-cutting. 45 degrees and less are effortless while 55-degree is pretty easy too. But the speed of the cube is a tad bit slow and I recommend medium magnets as Strong magnets are a lot stronger than any magnets I've used.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 26, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> The Tengyun Strong magnets are way too strong for the speed of the cube. The cube is extremely stable, with 55-degree corner-cutting. 45 degrees and less are effortless while 55-degree is pretty easy too. But the speed of the cube is a tad bit slow and I recommend medium magnets as Strong magnets are a lot stronger than any magnets I've used.


Maybe try some Max Fleet


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 26, 2020)

I have, I lubed each piece with Fleet. Maybe should've added more, but I wasted 3/4 of it pulling apart my X, and squeezing it all in.

Edit: THen I used 1/8 of it on my Yulong, then I used 1/9 of it on my Tengyun, and I used a tiny bit on my XS .


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 26, 2020)

Honestly, I wish they could merge the XS turning with the Tengyun corner cutting.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 26, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Maybe try some Max Fleet



*some*


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 26, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> I have, I lubed each piece with Fleet. Maybe should've added more, but I wasted 3/4 of it pulling apart my X, and squeezing it all in.
> 
> Edit: THen I used 1/8 of it on my Yulong, then I used 1/9 of it on my Tengyun, and I used a tiny bit on my XS .


EACH PIECE??? That’s overlubing way too much... Just a little.


----------



## Payphone (Apr 26, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Honestly, I wish they could merge the XS turning with the Tengyun corner cutting.


so evan which one is better the gan xs or the TengYun v2m?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 26, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Even quieter than V1, wow! How does the magnet strength compare to the V1?


There are 3 magnet settings. The lightest setting is comparable to the V1, and the two stronger settings are each noticeably stronger. I've been using the middle setting.

Also, update: I spent a long time messing around with settings, and I think I've found one I really like: 1.0 for the octagon, 0.8 for the hexagon, and the 2nd magnet setting. I lubed it with 1 drop of SCS Jack-O-Lanturn, 1 drop of SCS Candy Cane, and 1 drop of SCS Martian. It retains its really nice chunky butter feeling (I don't know how else to describe it, but it's really nice).

My only real issue with the cube is that it feels somewhat slippery. When I do fast algorithms, I feel like my fingers slip off of the pieces, making my algs feel funky. I think ridges like on the GTS3 would solve this. But since that isn't realistic, I don't know how I'll address the problem. SCS's PVC coating might be something that can fix this issue.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 26, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> do u watch pokemon??


Dude, can you PLEASE keep threads on topic? If you just have to know this kind of thing, send her a DM.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 26, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Dude, can you PLEASE keep threads on topic? If you just have to know this kind of thing, send her a DM.


deleted it 
sorry


----------



## Payphone (Apr 27, 2020)

This is such a great video, you can find a Tengyun unboxing Video as well in the channel. This channel is really underrated. Check out the video!


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 27, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Dude, can you PLEASE keep threads on topic?


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 27, 2020)

Will the cubicle or speedcubeshop make a custom version of it?


----------



## Jchap808 (Apr 27, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Will the cubicle or speedcubeshop make a custom version of it?



That is guaranteed. Cube is too good not to. There will most likely be a Phil Yu version as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProStar (Apr 27, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Will the cubicle or speedcubeshop make a custom version of it?



Very likely, but no confirmation yet


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 27, 2020)

I got mine!! Probably new main, amazing cube. It is better than the Wrm, Xs, Huanglong, and MGC Elite. I don’t have a Valk Elite, but from the ones I’ve tried, the Tengyun is better. Overall, I am extremely impressed with it, and for half the price of the XS, it is a steal.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 28, 2020)

With all these amazing reviews, I'm thinking I might change what cube I'm getting next. I'd like to ask how it is OOTB though, as I'm pretty bad at setting up cubes. Also, has anyone tried it for OH?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> With all these amazing reviews, I'm thinking I might change what cube I'm getting next. I'd like to ask how it is OOTB though, as I'm pretty bad at setting up cubes. Also, has anyone tried it for OH?


Amazing for OH. Pretty good OOTB, but will get better with setup. It is covered in lube, so wiping each piece to clean will help. To lube, you just need a few drops of anything decent like any cosmic lube or cubicle lube


----------



## malwan (Apr 28, 2020)

i've seen several reports on the teng v2 suffer from corner pops, anyone has experience of that?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 28, 2020)

malwan said:


> i've seen several reports on the teng v2 suffer from corner pops, anyone has experience of that?


I guess you could put some super glue in the corner before fixing the pop every time it happened.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> With all these amazing reviews, I'm thinking I might change what cube I'm getting next. I'd like to ask how it is OOTB though, as I'm pretty bad at setting up cubes. Also, has anyone tried it for OH?


It's pretty great out of the box! However, messing around with the different settings will definitely be worth your time. I don't pride myself on my ability to set up cubes either, and I was able to find settings that I like.
Whether it's good for OH or not depends on your settings, I think. I set my spring tensions to 1.5 (the strongest setting) and I tightened the screws a bit too, and it works pretty well for OH. I might still prefer the Valk 3 for OH though.

EDIT: I've only had the cube for a couple days, but I've had no issue with "corner pops" yet.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 28, 2020)

best advice ever


----------



## Jchap808 (Apr 29, 2020)

Received my cube from PicubeShop. Will be doing a video and giveaway! So stay tuned. Go follow me on Instagram for an update 

@alohacubed
Same on YT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 30, 2020)

My Opinion for GAN 356 XS vs Tengyun V2m.

The GAN 356 XS is very papery and has a very light feeling. It has a weight of 67 grams because of the plastic core, and turning is super buttery. This would be awesome but GAN just doesn't make good corner cutting cubes. Personally, since I average 24 seconds and I don't turn too fast, the corner-cutting isn't too big of an issue. But for sub 10 cubers, it may be a large problem.

Rankings 1 - 10

Turning Feeling: 9
Weight: 8
Corner Cutting: 4
Customizability: 8
Overall: 7.25

The Tengyun V2 M is a very stable cube, with excellent effortless corner-cutting. Out of the box, the cube was extremely slow and it was terrible. But after cleaning and adding lube, this cube is getting way faster.(Petrus Cuber, 1/9 of Max Fleet for the whole Cube). Overall, if I keep breaking in and finding the tensions I like the best, this is probably my main.

Turning Feeling: 6
Weight: 7
Corner Cutting: 10
Customizability: 9
Overall: 8

The GAN 356 XS is currently my main, but after I made this post, I don't really know why I didn't even switch. I'm saying the customizability on the Tengyun V2 M is better than on the GAN because on the Tengyun there are numbers on each level which helps me while on the GAN 356 XS the Clear internal plastic is hard to control.

Remember, this is all my opinion, and I'm very satisfied with my Tengyun.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 1, 2020)

My Tengyun V2‘s in town now, hopefully it’ll be delivered today . My parents say we’ll have to quarantine it though...

Edit: Also, I switched to Stickerless again, Black would’ve taken some more time. Black -> Stickerless -> Black -> Stickerless lol.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 1, 2020)

Guys I’ve received it . My parents say I need to wait it out though, for possible COVID-19 traces.


----------



## Etotheipi (May 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Guys I’ve received it . My parents say I need to wait it out though, for possible COVID-19 traces.


Cant you wipe it down with some disinfectant?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 1, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Cant you wipe it down with some disinfectant?


That’s what I said, but my parents were still :/


----------



## Etotheipi (May 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> That’s what I said, but my parents were still :/


Ok then, better wait it out.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 1, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Ok then, better wait it out.


They say I can do a quick unboxing tomorrow, but I’ll have to wash my hands and wipe down everything after. I’m planning to do the unboxing there, wait slightly more, then try out the cube more, and finish the rest of the video with a review.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (May 1, 2020)

Nice


----------



## brododragon (May 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Guys I’ve received it . My parents say I need to wait it out though, for possible COVID-19 traces.


Huh. Do they not realise the stores handle everything very carefully and disinfect multiple times? Eh, I guess they're just bring extra safe


----------



## Username: Username: (May 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Guys I’ve received it . My parents say I need to wait it out though, for possible COVID-19 traces.



If it were my parents, they would wait for 2 weeks and spray disinfectant like 3 times in that 2 weeks time duration.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 2, 2020)

Just unboxed my Tengyun!!! I have bad news and good news. The bad news is that I utterly failed my unboxing lmao, horrible quality. But luckily, that’s where the bad news stops. I love the cube, it’s absolutely brilliant. Some notes:

Came covered with lube  Classic Dayan, had to wipe off.

Not as quiet as I was expecting, still quieter than most cubes though, and only when turning pretty fast you notice the sound. I’d say 2/10 with 0 being no sound, and 10 being loudest cube ever. It’ll improve with lube.

Magnets were pretty good, it’s quite tactile and clicky.

Tension was fine, actually tighter than expected, may mess with the settings a bit - bit too tight.

Turning feels brilliant, very low pitched, slightly scratchy, and really smooth 

Looks absolutely brilliant, shades are perfect. I like the primary plastic look and dipped centrecap too 

Corner cutting really good, cuts everywhere except a small gap in between 55 degrees and 60 degrees

Overall, really impressed, definitely my main. Time to change my profile pic lol. I’m going to make an in depth review on Monday/Tuesday, try out the lighter magnets, loosen it, etc.


----------



## __G88__ (May 2, 2020)

I NEED TO HAVE THIS MY PARENTS SAY THAT MY CUBES ARE SO LOUD


----------



## Jchap808 (May 2, 2020)

__G88__ said:


> I NEED TO HAVE THIS MY PARENTS SAY THAT MY CUBES ARE SO LOUD



Follow my IG AND YT @alohacubed for a chance to win the giveaway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## __G88__ (May 2, 2020)

OK!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 3, 2020)

__G88__ said:


> I NEED TO HAVE THIS MY PARENTS SAY THAT MY CUBES ARE SO LOUD


even the original Tengyun is super quiet. I use the original exclusively when watching tv with my wife, it truly is a blessing to those around you while cubing.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 3, 2020)

@Jchap808 I subbed and followed to both of your profiles (it seems that only 6 people are subbed to your youtube, does that mean i am 1 of 6 people in the giveaway??? I REALLY WANT TO WIN


----------



## Jchap808 (May 3, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> @Jchap808 I subbed and followed to both of your profiles (it seems that only 6 people are subbed to your youtube, does that mean i am 1 of 6 people in the giveaway??? I REALLY WANT TO WIN



Haven’t made the video yet. Still spreading the word on it. And everyone had a chance. Once it’s aired there will be more entries.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 3, 2020)

Ok, how many entries were you thinking?


----------



## Jchap808 (May 3, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Ok, how many entries were you thinking?



There is no cap on entries. Everyone who enters has a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 3, 2020)

How do I enter the giveaway?


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> How do I enter the giveaway?






Jchap808 said:


> Follow my IG AND YT @alohacubed for a chance to win the giveaway
> 
> 
> Sent by the toy in the McDonald's Kids Meal bag using Tapatalk


----------



## brododragon (May 4, 2020)

Dang it you beat me.


----------



## Jchap808 (May 4, 2020)

Just follow and subscribe to my channels and I’ll present the question I’ll ask in the video. Just stay tuned. I’m working on making a good video for you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

